# Poll - Chinese Made Flashlights: Best Overall Quality



## Amelia (Apr 20, 2015)

Which Chinese Manufacturer do you consider to have the best overall quality - fit/finish, reliability, durability, etc.


----------



## Noctiluco (Apr 20, 2015)

This is like cars: classic Sunwayman are sexies than latest models


----------



## markr6 (Apr 20, 2015)

I won't vote since I'm not familair with many of these, but I'd be surprised if Fenix wasn't #1 or 2 in the poll here.


----------



## Amelia (Apr 20, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I won't vote since I'm not familair with many of these, but I'd be surprised if Fenix wasn't #1 or 2 in the poll here.



Oh... I'm sure they will end up being #1 - for 2 reasons:

(a) They really are great quality lights
(b) They are the only light many beginning flashaholics are familiar with, other than the usual maglight/coast/hardware store brands.

I don't own any - Fenix has something against low-output modes, which makes me have something against Fenix.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 20, 2015)

Amelia said:


> I don't own any - Fenix has something against low-output modes, which makes me have something against Fenix.



That, plus having to cycle thru 5 modes, and no neutral white (on most) completely kills it for me. But the 3 I have seem bulletproof. And regarding price, it seems like more lights should have this kind of quality. It's not like they're crazy expensive.


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 20, 2015)

Armytek is my vote...so far they have been flawless, and seem to be built to a significantly higher standard, with ratings to match. (Water resistance and impact.) Fully potted electronics help a lot. In my experience, Fenix is no comparison...would be just average, while Armytek is several steps up.

Sunwayman has been the most unreliable, in my limited experience. Have received a total of five lights...two of them had major driver problems (making them unusable) within thirty minutes of first use. Too bad, because the machining actually seems to be quite good. Smooth threads, high quality anodizing, etc. But I'd take a little roughness or cosmetic defects over major functional issues any day.


----------



## carrot (Apr 20, 2015)

Couldn't really say about EVERY manufacturer but I've had problems here and there with some lights from each of the manufacturers listed above, at least, of those that I have owned. Suffice to say that I favor lights that are simple single-switch designs and do not own any QTC or magnetic ring lights. 

One manufacturer consistently makes excellently designed stuff, but I feel like their assembly guys can be asleep on the job: I had to dismantle and flip the lens on one, because it was installed backwards (it mattered here!), and often I have to retighten retaining rings for switches.

Another manufacturer, I lost a screw and had to ask for a new one to Loctite back in. I ended up Loctiting all 8 of the screws on this light, because I was afraid I'd lose more. Trouble-free since then.

I have had a few lights from various manufacturers start flickering or completely stop working - unsure of causes but none were excessively abused from my perspective. Even weirder when some work again long after I've shelved them. 

I find it really hard to recommend one as heads and shoulders over the other, as the one manufacturer listed whose lights I do own and also have never failed in any way, I only have a single sample of.

I have never outright physically broken a light. All of the ones I've owned have been sufficiently physically built. 

Even the top dogs of US manufactured lights have given me issues here and there during my long history with flashlights: Surefire, HDS, Peak, Arc, GloToob, Photon, Maglite.

Of course, I have owned lights from most of these manufacturers that were also 100% perfect and trouble-free.

Guess what I mean to say is, nobody's perfect!


----------



## Kalpn (Apr 20, 2015)

Despite voting for Fenix, I have the least numbers of Fenix around due to their lack of low outputs. Olight is my 2nd best.


----------



## Chay (Apr 20, 2015)

I voted for Fenix because their flashlights are what I own the most


----------



## leukos (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll vote for Zebralight as best all around Chinese light. As for hosts, I have been impressed with Convoy lately. Very easy to mod.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have to go with Fenix. Have multiple Chinese manufactured flashlights, and IMO Fenix is on top of all. Olight is very close behind Fenix. Just wish they put some more modes, on couple of their lights.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 21, 2015)

Voted. EagleTac. They are all pretty decent in their own rights. However, to me, it is a close tie between Sunwayman and EagleTac. I just love both of their Titanium offerings. I just like the UI of the D25C, the size, the punch, and the quality of the ones I have is excellent. But....Sunwayman does a good job too.


----------



## Amelia (Apr 21, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Voted. EagleTac. They are all pretty decent in their own rights. However, to me, it is a close tie between Sunwayman and EagleTac. I just love both of their Titanium offerings. I just like the UI of the D25C, the size, the punch, and the quality of the ones I have is excellent. But....Sunwayman does a good job too.



I also had a hard time choosing between EagleTac and Sunwayman - they both make great lights! Finally gave the vote to Sunwayman, because of their square threading and perfect anodizing.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 21, 2015)

i am also torn between EagleTac and Sunwayman. I gave the nod to SWM for innovation and the great ui on the V10R.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Apr 21, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Which Chinese Manufacturer do you consider to have the best overall quality - fit/finish, reliability, durability, etc.


Afraid I don't really understand the question, what do you mean by "made"? As I'm not sure all of the lights are 100% made anywhere. Not too mention design and final QC play a huge role in the final product.

And as it stands, I should think are almost no lights at all that don't have some part of them made in China. In which case it then opens the question to any make of flashlight.


----------



## Amelia (Apr 21, 2015)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Afraid I don't really understand the question, what do you mean by "made"? As I'm not sure all of the lights are 100% made anywhere. Not too mention design and final QC play a huge role in the final product.
> 
> And as it stands, I should think are almost no lights at all that don't have some part of them made in China. In which case it then opens the question to any make of flashlight.



If we're going to go down the road of pedantic semantics, I think we can all agree that something like a McGizmo Haiku, Surefire Kroma, and Malkoff MDC are not Chinese made lights... regardless of whatever switches, resistors, or reflectors used might originate in China. Chicken Drumstick is correct in a way, it is probably impossible to find a light that's 100% made in any given country, but a U.S. made light is still MADE (designed, assembled, tested, and shipped) in the U.S. - and a Chinese made light is likewise MADE (brought into existence) in China - even if the aluminum stock used to machine the body came from an Alcoa plant in Iceland.

I think all of us have enough knowlege about this world to know what a "Chinese Made" light is... despite all the layers of semantic nitpicking that can be brought into an unneeded discussion of the definition of that concept.

I'm truly not trying to be antagonistic or argumentative here... just trying to avoid a huge potential thread derail that really isn't necessary.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 21, 2015)

Amelia said:


> If we're going to go down the road of pedantic semantics, I think we can all agree that something like a McGizmo Haiku, Surefire Kroma, and Malkoff MDC are not Chinese made lights... regardless of whatever switches, resistors, or reflectors used might originate in China. Chicken Drumstick is correct in a way, it is probably impossible to find a light that's 100% made in any given country, but a U.S. made light is still MADE (designed, assembled, tested, and shipped) in the U.S. - and a Chinese made light is likewise MADE (brought into existence) in China - even if the aluminum stock used to machine the body came from an Alcoa plant in Iceland.
> 
> I think all of us have enough knowlege about this world to know what a "Chinese Made" light is... despite all the layers of semantic nitpicking that can be brought into an unneeded discussion of the definition of that concept.
> 
> I'm truly not trying to be antagonistic or argumentative here... just trying to avoid a huge potential thread derail that really isn't necessary.



Ahh that's where I was going but you said it better than I would have!


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Apr 22, 2015)

Amelia said:


> If we're going to go down the road of pedantic semantics, I think we can all agree that something like a McGizmo Haiku, Surefire Kroma, and Malkoff MDC are not Chinese made lights... regardless of whatever switches, resistors, or reflectors used might originate in China. Chicken Drumstick is correct in a way, it is probably impossible to find a light that's 100% made in any given country, but a U.S. made light is still MADE (designed, assembled, tested, and shipped) in the U.S. - and a Chinese made light is likewise MADE (brought into existence) in China - even if the aluminum stock used to machine the body came from an Alcoa plant in Iceland.
> 
> I think all of us have enough knowlege about this world to know what a "Chinese Made" light is... despite all the layers of semantic nitpicking that can be brought into an unneeded discussion of the definition of that concept.
> 
> I'm truly not trying to be antagonistic or argumentative here... just trying to avoid a huge potential thread derail that really isn't necessary.


Apologies, not trying to de-rail.

But I honestly don't know out of the companies you list, which ones are fully Chinese made. I know fourSevens and I think EagleTac are US based companies. Do they do any assembly in the USA or only in China? Or does this even matter? for instance, I often buy 'hosts' from Chinese vendors. Basically unassembled flashlights missing all the internals. I then source the electronics from other places, although the reality is, these are still Chinese, but the same sort of parts that you'd find in the "USA" made lights. I then assemble the lights myself in the UK to my own spec.

As I say, I'm not trying to be pedantic, I just don't know what really truly constitutes Chinese made. e.g. from the EagleTac website:



EagleTac said:


> EAGTAC LLC is found in 2009, Washington, USA. We strive to offer our customers the finest, brightest, toughest, and most power efficient tactical flashlights ever made. We currently sell flashlights and accessories under brand EAGTAC and EagleTac worldwide.
> 
> It's our goal to deliver outstanding and high performance light instruments that you can rely on, even under extreme conditions.
> 
> ...



I'm not convinced that makes them Chinese made in the same vain as a JetBeam which is a very different kind of company. The EagleTac would be to me 'made & designed in the USA, final assembly in China/where ever'.


Or to put it another way. If you owned a BMW that was assembled in a factory in the USA (as many are). Do you own an American built car or a German one?


----------



## markr6 (Apr 22, 2015)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Or to put it another way. If you owned a BMW that was assembled in a factory in the USA (as many are). Do you own an American built car or a German one?



If a flashlight was "assembled" somewhere, I wouldn't care where. But when you start talking anodizing, testing, cutting threads, etc., I start to think about quality a little more.


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 22, 2015)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Made_in_USA

When in doubt, educate yourself! The FTC already has guidelines for what "Made in USA" means, and "Assembled in USA", and what labels are necessary for imports from overseas.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 22, 2015)

My answer to your poll depends on the price point of the light.

I've got six Fenix lights. Other than the latest LD75C, all of my Fenix lights are the TK series, which I believe to be built to a higher quality standard than general consumer lights.

My same comment applies to Nitecore. My P series lights (P20 and P25) are well made. Same goes for the Tiny Monsters. I've never had one fail, build quality is top notch. The leds are centered in the reflector, the anodized surfaces all match and the glass has been void of finger prints when received. The least expensive Nitecore I own is the Tube. It charges and lights when the button is pushed. Can't ask for more than that.

Same comment for Olight. My SR92-UT fit and finish is good, the M series lights feel well made. My only complaint is the UI. I don't like twisty lights for mode changes.

The rest of the pack, don't know as I don't own any of them.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Apr 22, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Made_in_USA
> 
> When in doubt, educate yourself! The FTC already has guidelines for what "Made in USA" means, and "Assembled in USA", and what labels are necessary for imports from overseas.


Interesting. I'm sure there is something similar for the UK too.

And maybe this is being pedantic... but the question in the poll is:

"[h=2]What Chinese Manufacturer makes the highest quality lights?[/h]"

"Chinese Manufacturer"

EagleTac may or may not meet the 'Made in America' criteria. But by no means are they a Chinese Manufacturer.

Going back to cars again (as it's a passion of mine).

I own a 4th Gen Camaro. And I'm pretty sure in anybodies language it would be considered an 'America car'.

But being assembled in Canada would mean it would completely fail to gain the Made in America tag. But it hardly means Chevrolet is now a Canadian car manufacturer.

As for the poll. Well I haven't voted... but would happily support EagleTac and SWM (and FourSevens). I have products from all without complaint. But to me, only one of them is Chinese.


----------



## dc38 (Apr 22, 2015)

As long as the same qc and materials that would have been used in the US are used overseas, it would still be "designed and engineered in the US, assembled in China. Anybody know if the resources used in Eagletacs are US sourced or China sourced? There can still be "US A quality" product coming out of China so long as everything is being manufactured and designed using USA sourced comlonents and QC. However, it would not be very cost effective to source USA components, so it is most likely that raw outsourced materials are used in outsourced factories employing outsourced workers to implement USA QC. By that definition, it is classified as Made in China. Quality suffers because people would favor roduction numbers over a loftier QC regulation.


----------



## reppans (Apr 22, 2015)

Eagletac, FourSevens, Zebralight, AmyTek - they are all made in China.

All may have some terminology to the effect of: "Canadian Manfacturer," "Founded in the U.S.," "American Owned and Operated," etc., but they are all made (or assembled) in China. If you need your light repaired (not a replacement) with any of the above, it will go back to the Chinese factory for it. 

David Chow of FourSevens does live and run significant operations (HQ/CS) out of Atlanta GA, however, and usually will simply swap new product out of their Atlanta operations, rather than make the customer wait months for a China factory repair. Last I heard ET CS was out of Asia (btw, their "10 Yr" warranty is really 1yr due to the "electronics" clause). AT's CS appears to be Canadian-French, but any mailing would be with China. The owner of ZL is an American Expat living in China, but ZL does run a distribution office from the US. As far as marketing integrity is concerned I find 47s and ET (Quark's and D25s anyways) aligned with the likes of HDS, Malkoff, and SF while ZL and AT are closer to Selfbuilt.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 22, 2015)

Just used my Chinese iPhone to check Facebook


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 22, 2015)

Jetbeam is on the bottom for a reason. Their quality has gone to sh*t. I was at supper with some folks from CPF, one had a jetbeam light that he was going to review on CPF. It retailed for $60 or so. It was absolute junk, he also had a ~$35 Thrunite Archer 1A V2 that absolutely shamed the more expensive jetbeam.

I've got lights from the top 6, most have come through Vinh, so they've been cleaned up.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Apr 22, 2015)

Can't decide which is best, Fenix or Eagletac. Have multiples of both and they are all great lights with real good quality. I have had my Eagletac Sx25l2t quite but I am pretty confident it was from to many drops and they fixed it no questions asked so no complaints.


----------



## patoriku (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for this poll and comments. Food for thought here.


----------



## Amelia (Apr 22, 2015)

nfetterly said:


> Jetbeam is on the bottom for a reason. Their quality has gone to sh*t. I was at supper with some folks from CPF, one had a jetbeam light that he was going to review on CPF. It retailed for $60 or so. It was absolute junk, he also had a ~$35 Thrunite Archer 1A V2 that absolutely shamed the more expensive jetbeam.
> 
> I've got lights from the top 6, most have come through Vinh, so they've been cleaned up.



It's really a shame - Jetbeam used to be quite nice. I have a few of their original magnetic ring lights, the ones with 4 detent positions instead of the more recent continuously variable versions. Truly excellent lights with nice anodizing, build quality, and warm white emitters. Tough as tanks too.

Last time I looked at Jetbeam's lineup, they were ALL cool white, not a single warm or neutral emitter to be found. Handled one of their new mag ring lights at an outdoor show about a year ago... and the quality decline was blatent. The ring was sloppy loose, anodizing was uneven, and it was obvious that the quality of my older mag ring lights just wasn't there in the new model. Sad.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Apr 22, 2015)

I have around 10 Sunwayman lights and I love them. My Fenix lights have never failed me, but I too take issue with no moonlight/low low modes or NW lights. I love my Olights and Eagletac too. Zebralight I only own two, One that they repaired that I need to send back again, but they do have neutral and a great UI...


----------



## Noctiluco (Apr 22, 2015)

I think it's fair to assume that Fenix is the benchmark for quality and reliability, and not inferior in performance to the other brands.


But I voted Sunwayman for their careful design, sophisticated magnetic ring interface and its very sucessfull titanium or special anodized versions. 


With regard to design, V10R is the "Coca-cola bottle" in the led flashlights world. Despite numerous US firms that provide exclusive and expensive flashlights with sophisticated materials, I must say that the designs of these firms are poor and simple, and do not reach to the bottom of the shoe not only of Sunwayman designs, but those of most other Chinese brands. And Sunwayman, Fenix, Olight, Jetbeam or Thrunite are no less reliable than the very expensive and exclusive North American manufacturers.


----------



## desmobob (Apr 22, 2015)

What is _*quality*_? I've read "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance" and I still am not quite sure... 

I have lights from Fenix, Jetbeam, Nitecore, Thrunite, Zebralight and Armytek. I used to think my Fenix lights were the highest "quality." When I tried my first Zebralight, I started to think that maybe it was the highest "quality" light I had. I just bought my first Armytek and now I'm tending to think that one might be on top.

I guess from a consumer's point of view, it's not a bad thing when you can't pick a clear winner!

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Mmassey338 (Apr 22, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Sunwayman has been the most unreliable, in my limited experience. Have received a total of five lights...two of them had major driver problems (making them unusable) within thirty minutes of first use. Too bad, because the machining actually seems to be quite good. Smooth threads, high quality anodizing, etc. But I'd take a little roughness or cosmetic defects over major functional issues any day.



+1 I've bought 4 Sunwayman lights, and returned 3 for defects. The one I kept is ok.
Fenix got my vote for best.

ETA: meaning best of Chinese, not best of all.


----------



## Amelia (Apr 22, 2015)

Mmassey338 said:


> +1 I've bought 4 Sunwayman lights, and returned 3 for defects. The one I kept is ok.
> Fenix got my vote for best.
> 
> ETA: meaning best of Chinese, not best of all.



I have 7 SWM lights. Other than one of my V11R magnetic rings getting looser from grease dissipation, they've all been perfect and flawless.


----------



## Keeper Oath (Apr 22, 2015)

At the time of my post there were no votes for Thrunite. I don't know why. I have five Thrunites plus one Olight and two Fenix. I find my Thrunites every bit as good as the others I own. I give the edge to Thrunite because of their cost. I think they're an excellent buy.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Apr 23, 2015)

desmobob said:


> What is _*quality*_? I've read "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance" and I still am not quite sure...
> 
> I have lights from Fenix, Jetbeam, Nitecore, Thrunite, Zebralight and Armytek. I used to think my Fenix lights were the highest "quality." When I tried my first Zebralight, I started to think that maybe it was the highest "quality" light I had. I just bought my first Armytek and now I'm tending to think that one might be on top.
> 
> ...


I guess there is also a price point to consider. Not just manufacturer to manufacturer, but where in the model range you buy.

Buying an entry level torch from a large range, doesn't mean you'll get the same quality as that companies top flight models.

For instance, I have a Fenix EO5, it cost all of $12 delivered. It's the only Fenix I own. But I don't feel it really gives me much scope to judge their quality as an entire brand.


----------



## HaileStorm (Apr 23, 2015)

My top 5, #1 being the best. 

1. Armytek
2. Foursevens and Olight
3. Fenix
4. Romisen
5. Nitecore

I didn't even include my Klarus lights anymore due to a broken switch which turned me off (pardon the pun). 

My Notecore SRT3 is actually built well and one of my faves but it has a tiny smudge in its reflector from the factory. But regardless, it's very well made. 

Surprisingly, none of my Romisens have a smudge or have broken down. Heck, it'll probably even take more to break them as compared to my Olight and Foursevens.


----------



## desmobob (Apr 23, 2015)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> I guess there is also a price point to consider.



When price gets into the mix, I have even more trouble defining "quality" since "value" now enters the picture.... :thinking:
(I think I might have an easier time picking my favorite "value" brand. Thrunite.)

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## jpil (Apr 23, 2015)

I voted for Sunwayman because their flashlights are what I own the most!


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2015)

Fenix well some of their lights I had to retighten everything as they came apartall over the floor such as switches, springs, orings, etc. 
The old Fenix seem to be better built, the new interface press and hold until it turns on is annoying. 
The Zebrallight lights I had have been very reliable never had any issues plus the portability EDC make them a winner in my view.


----------



## stephenb (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: Poll - Chinese Made Flashlights: Best Overall Quality THRUNITE*

thrunitew


Amelia said:


> Which Chinese Manufacturer do you consider to have the best overall quality - fit/finish, reliability, durability, etc.



THRUNITE IS AS GOOD AS ANY AND BETTER THAN MOST OF THEM! I HAVE 18 OF THIER LIGHTS THEY ARE GREAT!


----------



## uofaengr (Jul 10, 2015)

When I knew relatively little about lights and only had 2 Surefires, I thought they were the end all be all according to the Internet. I've gotta say I'm really impressed with the Chinese lights coming out now. To answer the question, for the price, I'd say Thrunite. Best overall and highest quality I've experienced, Zebralight.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm not certain my answer will be in total alignment w/ the original question. Because one part of my brain thinks Chinese Manufacturer (China based company) and/or just Chinese made. But since some have mentioned Eagletac, Zebralight, etc., I think I'll throw my hat in the ring for Coast Products. When I handle and use my HP550, it just feels and works so well. The frame, smooth sliding head, button, beam patterns, tint, battery cartridge, very clean appearance w/ little writing/text/warnings on the light, and lifetime warranty say quality to me.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 21, 2015)

Id go Fenix.

They got the longest rep for a decent priced, quality light.


----------

